# Dog mistreated: Neighbour's large dog being kept in small garden with no exercize.



## within29 (18 Sep 2008)

Hi
My neighbours have kept a large dog in their small back garden for the last 3 yrs.

It has never been taken for a walk & has recently been penned in further.

It used to cry but now it runs after its tail. 

I am not a animal lover but I feel so much for this animal & I am guilty for waiting so long to do anything. 

Please advise.


----------



## truthseeker (18 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*



within29 said:


> Hi
> My neighbours have kept a large dog in their small back garden for the last 3 yrs.
> It has never been taken for a walk & has recently been penned in further.
> It used to cry but now it runs after its tail. I am not a animal lover but I feel so much for this animal & I am guilty for waiting so long to do anything. Please advise.


 
Ring up the local SPCA and report exactly what you have said here.


----------



## ney001 (18 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*



within29 said:


> Hi
> My neighbours have kept a large dog in their small back garden for the last 3 yrs.
> It has never been taken for a walk & has recently been penned in further.
> It used to cry but now it runs after its tail. I am not a animal lover but I feel so much for this animal & I am guilty for waiting so long to do anything. Please advise.



Ring the dspca - they will come out inspect the conditions and make a decision immediately as to the condition of the dog - sounds like the dog has developed some mental problems as they can when confined for long periods.   Please ring the rspca/dspca immediately - otherwise you could try your local dog warden, he can make a routine call to the house asking for a licence, he might then be able to contact the dspca for you. (If you don't want to report them yourself).


----------



## within29 (18 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*

Thanks
But will they know that it was me that did it.


----------



## gar123 (18 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*

no they would not 

I would also ring the Garda station and ask their advice


----------



## truthseeker (18 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*



within29 said:


> Thanks
> But will they know that it was me that did it.


 
You can tell the SPCA that you wish to remain anonymous - they dont just arrive and remove animals, they investigate the conditions first.


----------



## within29 (18 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*

We dont have a local warden so I rang the council. Dimwits sound like they do not know what a dog is. I'll keep trying. Rang SPCA left message.


----------



## ney001 (18 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*

Please persist with this - they are overworked but do get around to the calls.


----------



## Jock04 (18 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*



within29 said:


> We dont have a local warden so I rang the council. Dimwits sound like they do not know what a dog is. I'll keep trying. Rang SPCA left message.


 
If your council is anything like mine, they'll not care less.
Don't let their apathy detract from your concern.
SPCA is your best bet.


----------



## joanmul (19 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*



within29 said:


> Thanks
> But will they know that it was me that did it.


 Maybe or maybe not. What is more important that the dog is treated properly and it doesn't sound that he is at all. It is amazing and shocking what people think is sufficient care for a dog (or any animal). You could hopefully live with them knowing that "you did it" but the dog can't change its conditions by itself.


----------



## Rois (19 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*

I keep dogs myself and stories like this are all too common and sicken me.  If you want to PM the details to me, I will happily report it for you to the relevant authority - then they can't possibly find out it was you who reported them.


----------



## Vanilla (19 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*



Rois said:


> I keep dogs myself and stories like this are all too common and sicken me. If you want to PM the details to me, I will happily report it for you to the relevant authority - then they can't possibly find out it was you who reported them.


 

Fair play Rois.


----------



## Mers1 (19 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*

Well done to the OP for doing something about it.  This type of treatment of animals I feel is becoming all too common place and not enough is being done about it.  It sickens and saddens me.  I would love to put the owners in the same situation and see how they would deal with it.

Please keep us posted and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Scotsgirl (19 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*

You should definitely try the SPCA in your area.  I had a similar experience with a neighbours dog.  Was just sitting in the back garden all day.  Had no proper shelter, was never walked and looked seriously depressed.  I nearly cried looking at it.  

I eventually got the animal taken to a local rehoming centre, who makes sure that every animal they take in goes to a loving home.

I can sleep at night now knowing that poor dog eventually got a decent life.

Perhaps there are some local animal shelters that can help.  Please don't give up trying.


----------



## Tarquin (19 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*

OP, don't give up and fair play for trying to do something now. I was in a situation some years ago (regarding a cat) and in this case, I had to do something immediately or the cat would have been tortured and killed (wont go into all the details here).I went with my gut instincts and intervened and thankfully, the DSPCA got the cat away. I wouldnt have been able to sleep at night if I hadnt done something and would do the same again now, in a heart beat. 

I think it was Ghandi who said that you can judge the state of a nation by how it treats it's animals. God help us so, if that's the case.


----------



## Yoltan (20 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*

Definitely ring and report it. To be honest I've heard that once a dog has water, food and shelter then nothing will be done. (Unless there are signs of cruelty). I am an animal lover and I rescued my dog. He's part of the family. In front of the open fire is his favourite spot!  It baffles me why people get dogs and then keep them outside 24/7. Dogs are social animals and love company.


----------



## within29 (25 Sep 2008)

*animal abuse*

Hi

I posted a thread recently about my neighbours dog who in my opinion is being mistreated. After finally finding the correct person to talk to they told me that there was nothing he could do. My question is there anything else I can do?


----------



## iggy (25 Sep 2008)

*Re: animal abuse*



within29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I posted a thread recently about my neighbours dog who in my opinion
> is being mistreated. After finally finding the correct person to talk to they told me that there was nothing he could do. My question is there anything else I can do?


 Who was the `correct person`you mention? was it SPCA official?


----------



## truthseeker (25 Sep 2008)

*Re: animal abuse*

Could you give a little more info, who was the 'correct' person to talk to, what did they say, why is there nothing they can do?

Was it the DSPCA you contacted?


----------



## rmelly (25 Sep 2008)

*Re: animal abuse*

Why does the person have the animal? (I'm loathed to use the term pet in this instance)

Is it for security? If not, then I don't really see any other reason if it is mistreated, so would you consider approaching them and buying the dog or asking could you take the dog off the owners hands? You could then bring to a shelter...


----------



## within29 (25 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*

Right finally got through to the relevant person. Apparantly there is nothing they can do as he has access to shelter & food. Tried to explain to him about owners going away for a few days. He has no rights over the dog and cannot demand that they walk him.
Fed up. Don't know what to do.


----------



## Jock04 (25 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*



within29 said:


> Right finally got through to the relevant person. Apparantly there is nothing they can do as he has access to shelter & food. Tried to explain to him about owners going away for a few days. He has no rights over the dog and cannot demand that they walk him.
> Fed up. Don't know what to do.


 

Find a new home for it, next time they're away?


----------



## edevlin (25 Sep 2008)

*Re: animal abuse*

why not ring spca and say he has no access to water/food in last few days and i bet they will be out asap


----------



## jackfrench (25 Sep 2008)

*Re: animal abuse*



within29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I posted a thread recently about my neighbours dog who in my opinion
> is being mistreated. After finally finding the correct person to talk to they told me that there was nothing he could do. My question is there anything else I can do?


 
what is your neighbour doing or not doing to the dog,its best to speak to animal welfare officers for advice,if that gets no where, have a word with the owner yourself and see if that gets anywhere but it is always best to do something if you see or hear clear abuse as people who abuse animals are the samw sort of people who abuse children cowards.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*



within29 said:


> Right finally got through to the relevant person. Apparantly there is nothing they can do as he has access to shelter & food. Tried to explain to him about owners going away for a few days. He has no rights over the dog and cannot demand that they walk him.
> Fed up. Don't know what to do.



Its great the amount of effort you have put in already and can understand how you are upset.  Would the owners let you walk the dog?


----------



## rob30 (25 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated*

I had somethinng very similar happen, when i noted a large dog cages in an industrial area behind my parents house. I got to know the dog, and when I met the owner, i was non confrontational, and had a chat about the dog, and he let me have a copy of the key so I could let the dog out for a run with my own.

I had contacted the ISPCA, and the answer was that as the dog had shelter, food and water, there was nothing they could do. 

We do need to update legislation in Ireland. We have not banned puppy farms, unlike the UK, and now act as the suppliers of substandard dogs to Britain.


----------



## ajapale (26 Sep 2008)

*Re: animal abuse*

Moved from  Work, Careers to MNFQ's


----------



## NorthDrum (27 Sep 2008)

*Re: animal abuse*

Wasnt it Ghandi that said you can judge a nation on how it treats it animals. If thats the case, Ireland is fked. Pets are even easier targets then children as they will never get to the stage where they can defend themselves.

Ridiculous laws protect pathetic people who mistreat pets. If you cant treat a pet properly (after adopting them) you shouldnt be allowed have children.


----------



## ajapale (27 Sep 2008)

*Re: animal abuse*



within29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I posted a thread recently about my neighbours dog who in my opinion is being mistreated. After finally finding the correct person to talk to they told me that there was nothing he could do. My question is there anything else I can do?



Within29,

Please do not open up new threads to discuss topics already raised.

I have merged your two posts. Ive also expanded your title somewhat to reflect the question more fully.

aj
Moderator


----------



## jackswift (27 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated: Neighbour's large dog being kept in small garden with no excerciz*



within29 said:


> Hi
> My neighbours have kept a large dog in their small back garden for the last 3 yrs.
> 
> It has never been taken for a walk & has recently been penned in further.
> ...


 How do you know that the dog was never walked?


----------



## within29 (29 Sep 2008)

*Re: Dog mistreated: Neighbour's large dog being kept in small garden with no excerciz*

The dog is an Alsatian and really shouldn't be in a housing estate. I believe he has a serious behavioural problem & who would blame him. I have 2 children under 5 & I am not prepared to put them at risk by adopting or even walking him.He is too damaged but should be rescued. The person I rang was from the ISPCA.


----------

